# Apache Webserver



## Husky (10. August 2001)

also ich und ein freund wollen einen webserver aufbauen. Praktisch leuft der server sogar schon. Halt nur ohne den Apache. das prob is: wie stelle ich das ding richtig ein ? die ganz einfachen einstellungen haben wir natürlich schon gemacht aba bei einem Öfentlichen webserver müssen wir ja auch an die sicherheit denken. Deswegen wollte ich mir da ein buch kaufen. Nur welches ? wie immer in der PC welt giebt es zich bücher über den apache.


P.S.: wir haben win 2000 server, Und wollen den neusten apache der keine beta ist am ende drauf haben. dazu dann PHP(da haben wir die einstelungen schon). Und mySQL(hier auch). wenn euch noch was einfällt ,das er können sollte (außer ASP. das is ja beim apache nich möglich soweit ich weiß), sagt einfach bescheit.

P.P.S.: eine deutsche anleitung währe das beste da es auch um zeit geht (um so früher er leuft desto früher kann man geld verdienen um das ding und die standleitung zu bezahlen.).


----------



## UltraViolence (14. August 2001)

Hi Jungs,

ich hab mal versucht die Schritte zusammenzufassen, die Erläuterung steht dann weiter unten. Nicht erschrecken 

@echo off

rem Perl 5.6.1 Installation
rem --------------------------
rem Arbeitsschritte :
rem - stable.zip entpacken und Verzeichnis p561 auf c:\ kopieren
rem - c:
rem - cd p561\win32
rem - Makefile editieren (Eingabe von INST_DRV (c:\) und INST_TOP (Programme\Perl-5.6.1); ohne Leerzeichen !)
rem - Dateien README.machten und README.macos erzeugen (von Hand, sind nicht vorhanden)
rem - nmake install
rem - Umgebungsvariablen eintragen : $INST_DRV\$INST_TOP\bin; $INST_DRV\$INST_TOP\bin\$ARCHNAME
rem deltree C:\p561
rem --------------------------


rem OpenSSL Installation
rem --------------------------
rem Arbeitsschritte
rem - openssl-0.9.6a.tar.gz entpacken und Verzeichnis auf C:\ kopieren
rem NASM-0.98 entpacken und installieren
rem NASM-0.98 in PATH eintragen
rem c:
rem cd openssl-0.9.6a
rem perl Configure VC-WIN32
rem ms\do_nasm
rem nmake -f ms\ntdll.mak
rem cd out32dll
rem ..\ms\test
rem cd ..

rem mkdir c:\Programme\Apache\openssl
rem mkdir c:\Programme\Apache\openssl\bin
rem mkdir c:\Programme\Apache\openssl\lib
rem mkdir c:\Programme\Apache\openssl\include
rem mkdir c:\Programme\Apache\openssl\include\openssl
rem copy /B inc32\openssl\*.* c:\Programme\Apache\openssl\include\openssl
rem copy /B out32dll\ssleay32.lib c:\Programme\Apache\openssl\lib
rem copy /B out32dll\libeay32.lib c:\Programme\Apache\openssl\lib
rem copy /B out32dll\ssleay32.dll c:\Programme\Apache\openssl\bin
rem copy /B out32dll\libeay32.dll c:\Programme\Apache\openssl\bin
rem copy /B out32dll\openssl.exe c:\Programme\Apache\openssl\bin

rem - Umgebungsvariable setzen C:\Programme\Apache\openssl\bin
rem deltree c:\openssl-0.9.6a
rem --------------------------


rem Mod_Perl Installation
rem --------------------------
rem Vorbereitung :
rem mod_perl-1.25.tar.gz entpacken und in c:\ kopieren
rem cd ..\..
rem cd mod_perl-1.25
rem perl Makefile.PL APACHE_SRC=   INSTALL_DLL=
rem Falls Fehler auftreten, über Visual C++ nach Anleitung erzeugen, os.h readdir.h kopieren
rem nmake test
rem nmake install
rem --------------------------


rem Mod_PHP Installation
rem --------------------------
rem php4 für Win32 entzippen und in Apache-Verzeichnis kopieren
rem --------------------------


rem Mod_SSL Installation
rem --------------------------
rem cd mod_ssl-2.8.3-1.3.19
rem configure.bat --with-apache=..\apache_1.3.19 --with-ssl=C:\Programme\Apache\openssl
rem --------------------------


rem Apache 1.3.19 Installation
rem --------------------------

rem Wechsel in das richtige Verzeichnis
rem g:
rem cd apache_1.3.19\src

rem Compilieren der Sourcen
rem nmake /f Makefile.win

rem Installieren der Sourcen in das Verzeichnis C:\Programme\Apache
rem nmake /f Makefile.win installr INSTDIR=C:\Programme\Apache

Zur Erleuterung :

- Also zuerst einmal, um den Apache vernünftig zum Laufen zu bringen,  müsst ihr den Binary-Code herunterladen, da ihr die einzelnen Module in den Server kompilieren müsst.
- Um Sicherheit gewährleisten zu können, braucht ihr mod_ssl (zwecks https-Protokoll), was wiederum open_ssl benötigt.
- Desweiteren benötigt ihr Visual C++ Std. oder Pro Version 5.0, CygWin32 (versucht mal http://sourceware.cygnus.com/cygwin/, da könnt's klappen) und den Free Netwide Assembler NAMS (http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/devel/nams/binaries/win32)
- Bevor ich's vergess, mod_php und mod_perl sollten nicht fehlen
- Danach benötigt ihr noch ne Menge Geduld 
- Ihr könntet dann die oben eingetragenen Befehle auf der Dos-Shell ausführen.
- Falls Probleme dabei auftreten sollten, könnt ihr euch die Install-Skripte von den einzelnen .org's herunterladen (www.modssl.org, www.apache.org, www.openssl.org, www.perl.com)

Viel Spass und nur Mut, es wird schon.

Gruß Ultra.

P.S.: Ihr müsst natürlich eure Pfadangaben oben ersetzen


----------

